# Adventsrätsel 2011



## Dr.J (4. Nov. 2011)

Hallo Foris,

besteht dieses Jahr ein Interesse an einem Adventsrätsel? Eugen will dieses Jahr mal aussetzen und daher würde ich das übernehmen. Allerdings so einfach wie bei Eugen wird es diesmal nicht. :__ nase

Also, wie schaut's?

Ach ja. Zu gewinnen gibt es wie immer nüscht, außer dem Spaß am Raten.


----------



## Eugen (4. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2011*

Hi

na da bin ich mal gespannt.


----------



## Christine (4. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2012*

Na aber hallo - ohne Adventzräzel geht ja gar nicht


----------



## jolantha (4. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2012*

Was denn, noch keins da ???? !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Thundergirl (4. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2012*

Ich bin auch wieder mit dabei...


----------



## Wuzzel (4. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2012*

Huch ? 
Isses schon wieder so weit ? 
Menno da brauchen wir ja auch Nen Adventskranz ! 

Gut das Du uns erinnerst. 
Rätsel ... klaroooooooo ! 

Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------



## Lucy2412 (4. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2012*

Bin schon ganz gespannt


----------



## DbSam (4. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2012*

Und dann brauchen wir noch das Zeugs mit den 4 * z:

Adzventzkranzkerzen


----------



## Dr.J (5. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2012*

Dann werde ich mich mal an die Fragen machen.


----------



## Abor (5. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2012*

Fänse ich auch cool. Aber bitte erst nach dem erstem Advent!!


----------



## Dr.J (5. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2012*

Das Rätsel umfasst 24 Fragen und somit wird das Lösungswort aus 24 Buchstaben bestehen.

Beginnen wird das Rätsel am 1.12. Täglich eine neue Frage.


----------



## StefanBO (5. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2012*



Dr.J schrieb:


> somit wird das Lösungswort aus 24 Buchstaben bestehen.


Aus 24 unterschiedlichen Buchstaben?

*Heizölrückstoßabdämpfung*


----------



## Echinopsis (5. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2012*

Na dann hau mal rein Jürgen.


----------



## Dr.J (6. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2012*

Lasst euch überraschen....


----------



## Wuzzel (6. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2012*

Jürgen, ich glaube es ist aber nicht zu viel der Überraschung genommen, wenn man heute schon verrät das die letzte Frage Heiligabend gestellt wird  

Wie wärs denn mit so ner kleinen knackigen vorabfrage bis dahin ? 

Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------



## koifischfan (6. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2012*

Warum eigentlich 2012? Wir haben 2011!
Das Früheste was 2012 ginge, wäre das Neujahresrätsel.


----------



## Wuzzel (6. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2012*

Der Dr. ist der Zeit eben weit voraus und geht davon aus das es keiner schafft die Fragen vor 2012 zu lösen


----------



## Dr.J (6. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2012*

Jepp. Endlich hat's mal einer gemerkt. Also 2011 fällt aus und 2012 findet es wieder statt. :__ nase

@Wuzzel
Ihr wollt einen Teaser???  Mal sehen, was sich da machen läßt....


----------



## Dr.J (8. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2011*

So, hier mal eine Frage zu Aufwärmen



> Wer ähnelt im Aussehen dem Weihnachtsmann und bringt den Kindern Geschenke? Der Erste taucht 13 Tage vor Heiligabend und der Dreizehnte an Heiligabend auf. Sowie verschwindet der Erste am 1. Weihnachtsfeiertag und der Letzte an Dreikönigstag.



Lösung bitte per PN, damit die Anderen auch raten können.


----------



## Wuzzel (8. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2011*

Wenn das Rätsel weiter so einfach bleibt  

Das sind ***... per PN sagt edit  

Viele Grüße 
Wuzzel


----------



## Christine (8. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2011*

 Na, das ist doch leicht. Wenn das so weiter geht, haben wir das Rätsel am 6. fertig. 

PS: Wuzzel - haste mal ein Foto von denen...  
flüstern und was war an "_Lösung bitte per PN_" so schwer zu verstehen?)


----------



## Wuzzel (8. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2011*

Danke Else , hab es schon geeditiert. 
Das muss man vor der Frage schreiben , denn sobald man die Frage gelesen hat antwortet man doch sofort  

Am besten ist das man das erst lesen muss und dann noch anklicken muss: 

Haben Sie das verstanden ? : JA / NEIN / VIELLEICHT 

Gruß Wuzzel


----------



## Christine (8. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2011*

Wuzzeli, gut bist Du erst, wenn Du die Antwort schon weißt, bevor der Dr. die Frage gestellt hat 3

 Ich denke, wir nehmen einfach für jede Frage das Umfragemodul und geben 10 (un)mögliche Lösungen vor. Um das ganze zu erschweren, in unterschiedlichen Dialekten.


----------



## Wuzzel (8. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2011*

Else... die Antwort weiss ich auch schon auf die Frage ! 
Das ist einfach ! 

Die antwort lautet: Zweiundvierzig ! 

Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------



## Dr.J (8. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2011*

Die Fragen stehen schon. Ich hoffe, dass es nicht zu leicht für euch wird. Allerdings, wer Goggel und Co beherrscht wird sicherlich schnell auf die einzelnen Lösungen kommen, aber das ist ja nicht der Sinn der Sache. Denn es soll ja geraten und nicht nach Lösungen gesucht werden.


----------



## Eugen (8. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2011*

Hi
ich habs erst jetzt gesehen.
Naja, schwer geht anders 
@Jürgen : bedenke,du hast es hier nicht mit Rätzelzwergen zu tun.


----------



## Dr.J (8. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2011*

@Eugen
Ich war bei der Zusammenstellung der Fragen hin- und hergerissen zwischen leicht und schwer und hab mich für den Mittelweg entschieden. Wie gesagt, ich hoffe, dass es für die Rätselcracks nicht zu leicht wird.

@all
Das Adventsrätsel wird nur Fragen zur Weihnachts- bzw. Adventszeit beinhalten. Das Rätsel wird nur dann als gelöst angenommen, wenn ALLE Fragen richtig beantwortet wurden. Das Lösungswort stellt in diesem Fall nur eine Lösungshilfe dar. Somit liegt eine eventuelle Schwere im richtigen Lösen aller Fragen. Ob das jemanden gelingen wird, wird sich zeigen.


----------



## Eugen (8. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2011*



Dr.J schrieb:


> . Das Rätsel wird nur dann als gelöst angenommen, wenn ALLE Fragen richtig beantwortet wurden.



aha, nachdem der Herr in den letzten Jahren "meine" Rätzel immer nur in Teilen errätzelt hat, wird nun eine neue Regel eingeführt. 
Mit dieser Regel wärst du nie (soo schnell) fertig geworden.


----------



## Dr.J (8. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2011*

Tja, Eugen, neue Besen kehren eben gut... Haste schon Muffensausen? 

Kannst ja nach 1 Jahr kreative Pause wieder übernehmen


----------



## Wuzzel (8. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2011*

Ich würde trotzdem schwierige Fragen nehmen und nicht mittelmässige. 
Wenn dann keiner alle löst gibts zumindestens ne Rangfolge. 

Oder heisst das Motto, frei nach Immanuel Kant: Lieber mittelmässige Fragen statt googeln ? 



> Doch scheint es geratener: am Ufer derjenigen Erkenntnisse entlangzusegeln, die uns durch die Mittelmäßigkeit unseres Verstandes vergönnt sind, als sich auf die hohe See derart mystischer Nachforschungen hinauszuwagen, wie es Malebranche getan hat



Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------



## Nymphaion (8. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2011*

Also das ist ja total einfach. Dem Weihnachtsmann ähnelt unser Nachbar. Das ist mir schon als Kind aufgefallen, vor allem weil sie sich das selbe Paar Schuhe teilten.


----------



## Dr.J (8. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2011*

@Wuzzel
Du mußt auch daran denken, dass nicht nur Cracks mitmachen wollen. Daher können vermeintlich leichte Fragen für manche durchaus auch schwierig sein. Ich hoffe, ich habe eine gute Mischung gefunden. Wird sich zeigen. Ich bin sowieso der Meinung, dass sich jedes Jahr ein anderer als Rätselsteller beweisen sollte. Denn es ist garnicht mal so leicht sich Fragen auszudenken.


----------



## Christine (8. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2011*

Wie wäre es denn, wenn der Gewinner das Recht hätte, wenn er mag, die Fragen des nächsten Jahres auszutüfteln? Und wenn er/sie nicht mag, können immer noch der Dr. oder  Eugen einspringen.


----------



## Dr.J (8. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Adventsrätsel 2011*

Gute Idee..., es sollte wirklich jedes Jahr ein(e) Andere(r) sein, damit etwas Abwechslung in die Sache kommt.


----------

